# Retriever Specialists - Dummy launchers - opinions?



## steelheadfred (Nov 17, 2005)

http://www.retrieverspecialists.com/index.php?option=com_wrapper&view=wrapper&Itemid=118


Any opinions on the launcher listed above vs say a winger zinger?


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

steelheadfred said:


> http://www.retrieverspecialists.com/index.php?option=com_wrapper&view=wrapper&Itemid=118
> 
> 
> Any opinions on the launcher listed above vs say a winger zinger?


 
Zinger and Gunners up are far better


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Agree with Corey, but you need to go out and use both and decide. Look at how they are made, cost, resale and versatility. Talk to your training group or club members also.


----------



## Lee Nelson (Jan 4, 2008)

steelheadfred said:


> http://www.retrieverspecialists.com/index.php?option=com_wrapper&view=wrapper&Itemid=118
> 
> 
> Any opinions on the launcher listed above vs say a winger zinger?


They are all my training group uses. We used them today with real birds. Never seen a problem. Nice and small to haul and store.


----------



## TexGold (Jan 27, 2009)

I have two and really like them. The size is much more convenient-- heck you can carry one in each hand or put them in the back seat of a regular sized car- assembled if you want.

The only drawback if you are doing FT work is that they don't have them fixed where you can say pop a primer and make an attention getting sound. I don't know that this is a big deal, but what I have done is combined the duck call with a shot being fired for the built in recording. Not as good I will admit, but it works. Also, the built in recorder and range of the remote makes it a good remote caller for geese (when permitted) or even varmints.

The throws may not be quite what you get with a Zinger or a Gun's Up, but they are not far off and the convenience of transport makes the small trade off worth it.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

TexGold said:


> I have two and really like them. The size is much more convenient-- heck you can carry one in each hand or put them in the back seat of a regular sized car- assembled if you want.
> 
> The only drawback if you are doing FT work is that they don't have them fixed where you can say pop a primer and make an attention getting sound. I don't know that this is a big deal, but what I have done is combined the duck call with a shot being fired for the built in recording. Not as good I will admit, but it works. Also, the built in recorder and range of the remote makes it a good remote caller for geese (when permitted) or even varmints.
> 
> The throws may not be quite what you get with a Zinger or a Gun's Up, but they are not far off and the convenience of transport makes the small trade off worth it.


You can carry one or two mini zingers or Gunners SOG's in one hand and put them in the car assembled too.


----------

